# smoking fish



## dr good (Nov 19, 2006)

My mate Curly, down near the beach gave me a Samson fish and asked me to smoke it for him. I have never seen one before but it filleted  very well. Dark meat and quite thick off the bone. I need help, how do I prepare this for smoking and for how long. Some research has shown that brine it for 2 to 3 hours, then smoke it  (told cold smoke by my butchers supply bloke). Should I touch up the brine a bit? I am sure that there are some very experienced smokers out ther who can assist.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 19, 2006)

From what I hear, kingfish can go a bit dry, so you might want to try some garlic or citrus juice in your marinade, maybe lay some lemon/lime slices over fish while you smoke to keep it moist! I would guess when it flakes, its doneâ€¦donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t overcookâ€¦they use it alot for sushi. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good Luck!


----------



## dr good (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks Carl. My computer wont let me go through the reply section so I may not get any more notifications. Working on it.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 11, 2006)

So how did that Sampson fish turn out for your buddy?
And most important what the hell does a didgery do?


----------



## dr good (Dec 12, 2006)

Samson was really good, perhaps a tiny bit on the dry side as you warned, friend. The neighbour raved about it but maybe keeping in the good books for a smokey christmas.

Bit lean on the smoke here at the moment. Breaking up my little steer tomorrow morning and then knocking over a neighbours steer to hang in my coldroom.

What is the best cut you use for jerky.

Hope you are not too cold way up there. Carlton time here.


----------

